# Do oil pumps wear out? Low oil pressure question.



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

I've noticed that my oil pressure (once warm) has started to drop at idle. I have an autometer 100psi gauge and at idle it sits below the 25psi indication, usually at 3k it stays at about 50psi which is usually the highest it gets. This low pressure at idle worries me. The car does leak a little oil but i don't think its enough to cause low pressure. Oil temps are normal, 180-200 (I live in Phoenix and its hot here). I run Shell Rotella 5w40 Synthetic.

My question is, do oil pumps wear a lot? Would a small leak cause the oil pressure loss? Is this common in a 12v VR6? The engine has about 130-150k on it but makes good compression. Chains make noise but I've pulled the valve cover a few times and there isn't a lot of wear on the guides/chains. :beer:


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

pickup strainer on pump can start to get blocked causing drop in pressure. Might be worth checking


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

GAudiTech said:


> pickup strainer on pump can start to get blocked causing drop in pressure. Might be worth checking


Hmmm, the pan has taken its fair share of scrapes but hasn't cracked or been taken out. When i did the swap a couple years ago i checked the tolerances on the oil pump per the bentley and everything was Kosher. 

Might be a good idea to drop the pan and check again, i do have an extra pan laying around too so....


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

pulled the pan today and the pump is within limits but pretty close. Newerish pan (better shape) and it runs just like it used to. I think i'm going to bite the bullet and order a new pump.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

Well an update of sorts. I ordered a new Meyle pump from Autohaus AZ, came within a few days and I slapped it in this last weekend. Definitely gives more pressure then the old one. Higher pressure at idle and especially over 1000-1200rpm across the rpm range. Seems to run smoother too. I was hoping it would get rid of my chain noise since I've taken off the upper cover before only to see everything in good shape. That it didn't, but I still have a leak that looks to be coming from the chain cover (haven't ID'd the source) but I hope to find that and fix it soon. Fingers crossed that the upper tensioner isn't getting enough pressure and is letting a little chain noise.


----------

